# Jews and Arabs



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I got this email in 09, thought I posted it but couldnt find it so here it is.Im posting it now because I support Israel 100%, they can add 1 more to the list of the Peace Prize in 09.

The Global Islamic population is approximately 1,200,000,000 ONE BILLION TWO 
HUNDRED MILLION or 20% of the world's population.

They have received the following Nobel Prizes:

Literature:
1988 - Najib Mahfoo

Peace:
1978 - Mohamed Anwar El-Sadat
1994 - Yaser Arafat:
1990 - Elias James Corey
1999 - Ahmed Zewai

Economics: (zero)

Physics: (zero)

Medicine:
1960 - Peter Brian Medawar
1998 - Ferid Mourad

TOTAL: 7 SEVEN

The Global Jewish population is approximately 14,000,000 -- Only FOURTEEN 
MILLION
or about 0.02% of the world's population.

They have received the following Nobel Prizes:

Literature:
1910 - Paul Heyse
1927 - Henri Bergson
1958 - Boris Pa sternak
1966 - Shmuel Yosef Agnon
1966 - Nelly Sachs
1976 - Saul Bellow
1978 - Isaac Bashevis Singer
1981 - Elias Canetti
1987 - Joseph Brodsky
1991 - Nadine Gordimer World

Peace:
1911 - Alfred Fried
1911 - Tobias Michael Carel Asser
1968 - Rene Cassin
1973 - Henry Kissinger
1978 - Menachem Begin
1986 - Elie Wiesel
1994 - Shimon Peres
1994 - Yitzhak Rabin

Physics:
1905 - Adolph Von Baeyer
1906 - Henri Moissan
1907 - Albert Abraham Michelson
1908 - Gabriel Lippmann; 
1910 - Otto Wallach
1915 - Richard Willstaetter
1918 - Fritz Haber
1921 - Albert Einstein
1922 - Niels Bohr
1925 - James Franck
1925 - Gustav Hertz
1943 - Gustav Stern
1943 - George Charles de Hevesy
1944 - Isidor Issac Rabi
1952 - Felix Bloch
1954 - Max Born
1958 - Igor Tamm
1959 - Emilio Segre & nbsp; 
1960 - Don ald A. Glaser
1961 - Robert Hofstadter
1961 - Melvin Calvin
1962 - Lev Davidovich Landau
1962 - Max Ferdinand Perutz
1965 - Richard Phil lips Feynman
1965 - Julian Schwinger
1969 - Murray Gell-Mann
1971 - Dennis Gabor
1972 - William Howard Stein
1973 - Brian David Joseph son
1975 - Benjamin Mottleson
1976 - Burton Richter
1977 - Ilya Prigogine &nb sp; 
1978 - Arno Allan Penzias
1978 - Peter L Kapitza
1979 - Stephen Weinberg
1979 - Sheldon Glashow
1979 - Herbert Charles Brown
1980 - Paul Berg
1980 - Walter Gilbert
1981 - Roald Hoffmann
1982 - Aaron Klug
1985 - Albert A. Hauptman
1985 - Jerome Karle
1986 - Dudley R. Herschbach
1988 - Robert Huber
1988 - Leon Lederman & nbsp; 
1988 - Melvin Schwartz
1988 - Jack Steinberger
1989 - Sidney Altman
1990 - Jerome Friedman
1992 - Rudolph Marcus
1995 - Martin Perl
2000 - Alan J. Heeger

Economics:
1970 - Paul Anthony Samuelson
1971 - Simon Kuznets
1972 - Kenneth Joseph Arrow
1975 - Leonid Kantorovich
1976 - Mil ton Friedman
1978 - Herb ert A. Simo n
1980 - Lawrence Robert Klein
1985 - Franco Modigliani
1987 - Robert M. Solow
1990 - Harry Markowitz
1 990 - Merton Miller
1992 - Gary Becker
1993 - Robert Fogel

Medicine:
1908 - Elie Metchnikoff
1908 - Paul Erlich
1914 - Robert Barany
1922 - Otto Meyerhof
1930 - Karl Landsteiner
1931 - Otto Warburg &n bsp; 
1936 - Otto Loewi
1944 - Joseph Erlanger
1944 - Herb ert Spencer Gasser
1945 - Ernst Boris Chain
1946 - Hermann Joseph Muller
1950 - Tadeus Reichstein
1952 - Selman Abra ham Waksman
1953 - Hans Krebs
1953 - Fritz Albert Lipmann
1958 - Joshua Lederberg
1959 - Arthur Kornberg
1964 - Konrad Bloch
1965 - Francois Jacob
1965 - Andre Lwoff
1967 - George Wald
1968 - Marshall W. Nirenberg
1969 - Salvador Luria
1970 - Julius Axelrod
1970 - Sir Bernard Katz
1972 - Gerald Maurice Ed elman
1975 - Howard Martin Temin
1976 - Baruch S. Blumberg
1977 - Roselyn Sussman Yalow
1978 - Daniel Nathans
1980 - Baruj Benacerraf
1984 - Cesar Milstein
1985 - Michael Stuart Brown &nb sp; 
1985 - Joseph L. Goldstein
1986 - Stanley Cohen [& Rita Levi-Montalcini]
1988 - Gertrude Elion
1989 - Harold Varmus
1991 - Erwin Neher
1991 - Bert Sakmann
1993 - Richard J. Roberts
1993 - Phillip Sharp
1994 - Alfred Gilman
1995 - Ed ward B. Lewis

TOTAL: 129 ONE HUNDRED TWENTY NINE!

The Jews are NOT promoting brain washing children in military training 
camps, teaching them how to blow themselves up and cause maximum deaths of Jews 
and other non Muslims!

The Jews don't hijack planes, nor kill athletes at the Olympics, or blow 
themselves up in German restaurants. There is NOT one single Jew that has 
destroyed a church. There is NOT a single Jew that protests by killing people.

The Jews don't traffic slaves, nor have leaders calling for Jihad and death 
to all the Infidels.

Perhaps the world's Muslims should consider investing more in standard 
education and less in blaming the Jews for all their problems.

Muslims must ask 'what can they do for humankind' before they demand that 
humankind respects them!!

Regardless of your feelings about the crisis between Israel and the 
Palestinians and Arab neighbors, even if you believe there is more culpability on 
Israel 's part, the following two sentences really say it all:

'If the Arabs put down their weapons today, there would be no more violence.
If the Jews put down their weapons today, there would be no more Israel'
-Benjamin Netanyahu


----------



## ImperialGuard (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm not sure why you called it Jews and Arabs, you don't have to be Arab to be Muslim.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

ImperialGuard said:


> I'm not sure why you called it Jews and Arabs, you don't have to be Arab to be Muslim.


I agree, however I find it funny that you could read that email and come out with just that comment. It was just an email someone sent me, I didnt title it but I will change it if it better suits your delicate sensibilities. :running:


----------



## ImperialGuard (Sep 14, 2011)

7costanza said:


> I agree, however I find it funny that you could read that email and come out with just that comment. It was just an email someone sent me, I didnt title it but I will change it if it better suits your delicate sensibilities. :running:


No delicate sensibilities, it's just incorrect.

My question is it including Jews who identify as a Jew because of race or just religion? I know Paul Krugman was added in 09, but I'm not sure. Then again I've never really understood Jew-as-race thing, since it's a religion in Judaism. Then again I ignore most religions.

Got my answer:

http://www.jewfaq.org/judaism.htm

Are Jews a Race? In the 1980s, the United States Supreme Court ruled that Jews are a race, at least for purposes of certain anti-discrimination laws. Their reasoning: at the time these laws were passed, people routinely spoke of the "Jewish race" or the "Italian race" as well as the "***** race," so that is what the legislators intended to protect. 
But many Jews were deeply offended by that decision, offended by any hint that Jews could be considered a race. The idea of Jews as a race brings to mind nightmarish visions of Nazi Germany, where Jews were declared to be not just a race, but an inferior race that had to be rounded up into ghettos and exterminated like vermin. 
But setting aside the emotional issues, Jews are clearly not a race. 
Race is a genetic distinction, and refers to people with shared ancestry and shared genetic traits. You can't change your race; it's in your DNA. I could never become black or Asian no matter how much I might want to. 
Common ancestry is not required to be a Jew. Many Jews worldwide share common ancestry, as shown by genetic research; however, you can be a Jew without sharing this common ancestry, for example, by converting. Thus, although I could never become black or Asian, blacks and Asians have become Jews (Sammy Davis Jr. and Connie Chung).


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

My comment about the 09 was in referrence to the Enlightened One receiving a Nobel Peace Prize.

I will check with JewFaq before posting anymore Pro Israel posts.


----------



## ImperialGuard (Sep 14, 2011)

7costanza said:


> My comment about the 09 was in referrence to the Enlightened One receiving a Nobel Peace Prize.
> 
> I will check with JewFaq before posting anymore Pro Israel posts.


I got that. And the link was for me more than anything, because I needed a question answered.

And it's a pro Jewish thread, not really just a pro Israel thread.

While it's a testament to the Jewish people, I don't really like the assertions because it's one that's used by racists and bigots. For example comparing white nobel laureates to black nobel laureates (one white nobel prize winner even said blacks are less intelligent than whites) and so on.

I am not calling you racist or a bigot for this, I'm just saying it's similar to an argument made by them.


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

I look at Being is jewish as more than just my religion. It is like being "Italian or Irish" as part ethnicty and religon. Jews for the most part were never allowed to settle or were persecuted.

you can be jewish but not be religious.

There are extremistist in every religion just muslims seem to have more. I wish everyone could just learn to live with each other instead of hating someone because of which religion or ethnicity somebody was born into or raised as.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Liberals always have a million excuses for why many Muslims choose to live a life of enforced ignorance and why some inflict violence on so many people. With the way that Muslims treat women you'd think they would be last to defend that religion. Isn't it telling that Palestine choose to elect a group of thugs and murderers to be their government?


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

I don't understand the left's (liberals, mainstream media etc) love affair with Islam...... look at Muslim countries, there is zero tolerance (for the most part) of other religions. Look at the USA (a country where liberals seem to hate our traditional values), we welcome every religion and allow all to practice whatever they want. Many of these lefties are Christians and Jews, yet they constantly support Islam and their expanding religion. Don't they realize that if sharia law takes over here (USA) they will be 2nd class citizens, unless they convert? If it looks like a duck and quacks like a duck, it is probably a duck (Islam being intolerant etc)..............


----------



## ImperialGuard (Sep 14, 2011)

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> I don't understand the left's (liberals, mainstream media etc) love affair with Islam...... look at Muslim countries, there is zero tolerance (for the most part) of other religions. Look at the USA (a country where liberals seem to hate our traditional values), we welcome every religion and allow all to practice whatever they want. Many of these lefties are Christians and Jews, yet they constantly support Islam and their expanding religion. Don't they realize that if sharia law takes over here (USA) they will be 2nd class citizens, unless they convert? If it looks like a duck and quacks like a duck, it is probably a duck (Islam being intolerant etc)..............


Not all Muslims are psychopaths and I think most people realize that. If they all were, we'd have over a billion terrorists going nuts. Instead there are very few.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

ImperialGuard said:


> Not all Muslims are psychopaths and I think most people realize that. If they all were, we'd have over a billion terrorists going nuts. Instead there are very few.


I haven't seen much evidence of Muslims speaking out against or fighting the extreme members of their religion. In my opinion, they're guilty of giving aid and comfort to our enemies.

Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## ImperialGuard (Sep 14, 2011)

cc3915 said:


> I haven's seen much evidece of Muslims speaking out against or fighting the extreme members of their religion. in my opinion they're guilty of giving aid and comfort to our enemies.
> 
> Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


They exist, there's quite a few out there. But then again if you're a Christian, are you going to apologize for that Anders guy in Sweden? He was a Christian terrorist


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

ImperialGuard said:


> They exist, there's quite a few out there. But then again if you're a Christian, are you going to apologize for that Anders guy in Sweden? He was a Christian terrorist


Yes, that may be, but he didn't hijack 4 planes and kill thousands of my countrymen, including 72 of my brother and sister officers.

I appologize for no one who commits acts of terrorism.

Does that answer your question?

Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

How much more of this assholes shit are we going to put up with ?????


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> How much more of this assholes shit are we going to put up with ?????


Just put him on ignore. There may be others who aren't done with him.

Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

ImperialGuard said:


> Not all Muslims are psychopaths and I think most people realize that. If they all were, we'd have over a billion terrorists going nuts. Instead there are very few.


Islam is not a tolerant religion IMPERIALGUARD. Look at countries with sharia law in place. Do these countries have synagogues and christian churches throughout? You are correct in saying that all Muslims are not terrorists. However, you can not convince me (please try) that Islam is a religion of peace or in any way tolerant of other beliefs (research a true copy of the Koran, not an English version). Wake up and stop drinking the koolaid pal................


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Why do you guys want to get rid of this guy? Keep him around. If your own views are never challenged, you never have a foil against which to refine your own arguments. 

He seems fairly reasonable (as wrong as I think he tends to be), but has the thick skin to stick around. Why chase him off?


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Why do you guys want to get rid of this guy? Keep him around. If your own views are never challenged, you never have a foil against which to refine your own arguments.
> 
> He seems fairly reasonable (as wrong as I think he tends to be), but has the thick skin to stick around. Why chase him off?


I'm with you Obie. Part of the enjoyment here is to have the opportunity to verbally beat down the liberals who attempt to change our minds. He hasn't seriously broken the rules, so he stays for now. If anyone can't stand the guy to the point of freaking out, then put him on ignore.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

Killjoy said:


> Liberals always have a million excuses for why many Muslims choose to live a life of enforced ignorance and why some inflict violence on so many people. With the way that Muslims treat women you'd think they would be last to defend that religion. Isn't it telling that Palestine choose to elect a group of thugs and murderers to be their government?


A couple of years ago, I arrested an Arabic guy for Domestic A&B, and he was absolutely shocked that he got arrested. "But in my country, this is allowed".

Guess what, pal? We're not in your country, and Americans don't treat women like property.


----------



## ImperialGuard (Sep 14, 2011)

cc3915 said:


> Yes, that may be, but he didn't hijack 4 planes and kill thousands of my countrymen, including 72 of my brother and sister officers.
> 
> I appologize for no one who commits acts of terrorism.
> 
> ...


My point was you can't condemn everyone that's part of a religion when some are nutjobs. Easy-peasy. If you looked for those Muslims who condemn terrorists, you'd find them. However, do they really need to? It's like you apologizing for Charles Manson because he's from the same country.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

imperial guard​


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

ImperialGuard said:


> It's like you apologizing for Charles Manson because he's from the same country.


Your analogies are idiotic and laughable. Thanks for the Sunday morning entertainment.


----------



## ImperialGuard (Sep 14, 2011)

kwflatbed said:


> imperial guard​


You have very witty and intelligent comebacks I must say 



cc3915 said:


> You're analogies are idiotic and laughable. Thanks for the Sunday morning entertainment.


How so? If a Christian commits terrorism, why don't all Christians apologize for it? That's what you're expecting of Muslims.

It makes sense if you compare it to a country, or a bunch of other things. One Muslim isn't necessarily like another, just like you can be a Protestant or Mormon. I just don't get why people who don't know other people who happen to share the same general religion are expected to decry their practices. Plus that ignores the fact that there are Muslims who have stood against terrorist Muslims.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Let me assure you IG, the day that Catholics or Jews or any persons start blowing up or attempting in large numbers to blow up innocent Americans in the name of their religion I will be just as angry with them as i am with " radical muslims" . I dont honestly think that anyone on here including myself is anti Muslim , however as I have stated many many times on this site you cannot argue with that long list of terror attacks and attempts from this one particular group. When the Catholic Church scandal hit you had and still have tons of Catholics speak out against that, I stopped going to my Church , basically because I didnt approve of the Churchs way they handled that, still dont and I wasnt going to put my money into an organization that hid pedophiles and moved them around to commit more crimes , I dont need a Church to be a Catholic.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

muslims that stood against muslims ?

really ?

name one !

like the guy who wrote that book and had to live in exile because your muslim buddies put a hit out on him ?

c'mon dude, your shit is weak ! they frigg'n murdered 4000 Americans and cheered in the streets when the towers fell.

think the good old US of A did a fine job of finding the Oklahoma bombers and executed them in a timely manner with no apologies from any Americans.

and we'll get your buddies too hiding out in their caves. might take a little longer, but it will happen.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> c'mon dude, your shit is weak ! they frigg'n murdered 4000 Americans and cheered in the streets when the towers fell.


And on the 9/11 10th Anniversary hundreds burned the American Flag holding signs that said " Islam will rule the World" of course you didnt see that on any CNN,PBS,MNBC or any msm network, because it doesnt fit the Liberal agenda of Co exist.


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

The scariest part of islam for me is the Muslims here in America. between 9%-12% of American Muslims support suicide attacks against civilians in the name of islam. According to the CIA factbook there are at least 1.8 million muslims here. do the math thats at least 160,000 people that support suicide attacks in the name of religion. I seriously doubt that there are any other religions here where 9 or more percent of a religion supports suicide attacks on civilian targets.


----------



## ImperialGuard (Sep 14, 2011)

7costanza said:


> Let me assure you IG, the day that Catholics or Jews or any persons start blowing up or attempting in large numbers to blow up innocent Americans in the name of their religion I will be just as angry with them as i am with " radical muslims" . I dont honestly think that anyone on here including myself is anti Muslim , however as I have stated many many times on this site you cannot argue with that long list of terror attacks and attempts from this one particular group. When the Catholic Church scandal hit you had and still have tons of Catholics speak out against that, I stopped going to my Church , basically because I didnt approve of the Churchs way they handled that, still dont and I wasnt going to put my money into an organization that hid pedophiles and moved them around to commit more crimes , I dont need a Church to be a Catholic.


Anders in Norway killed a bunch of teens because he was a Christian extremist, then there's abortion clinic bombings and murders of abortion doctors committed by the same types. Do you ignore them?

And people saying they're my muslim buddies is stupid, I don't support any extremist crazies but when you only point out the ones you don't like, someone needs to point out the ones you conveniently ignore.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

ImperialGuard said:


> My point was you can't condemn everyone that's part of a religion when some are nutjobs. Easy-peasy. If you looked for those Muslims who condemn terrorists, you'd find them. However, do they really need to? It's like you apologizing for Charles Manson because he's from the same country.


IG, if you can show any similar pictures that depict Christians or Jews proclaiming that their religion will "dominate the world", I'd love to see it;

View attachment 2905


----------



## ImperialGuard (Sep 14, 2011)

Delta784 said:


> IG, if you can show any similar pictures that depict Christians or Jews proclaiming that their religion will "dominate the world", I'd love to see it;
> 
> View attachment 2905


When did I say I could? You're setting up a stawman. Allahu Akbar it's a trap.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*ImperialGuard* *is a*







*IDIOT*


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

ImperialGuard said:


> When did I say I could?


You didn't, because you can't.

Sometimes, that bulbous appendage in the middle of your face is your nose.


----------



## ImperialGuard (Sep 14, 2011)

Delta784 said:


> You didn't, because you can't.
> 
> Sometimes, that bulbous appendage in the middle of your face is your nose.


You invented an argument I never made dillweed, it makes no sense.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

ImperialGuard said:


> You invented an argument I never made dillweed, it makes no sense.


Nothing logical seems to make sense to you.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Sometimes, that bulbous appendage in the middle of your face is your nose.


I thought it was his asshole


----------

